# Is My Maggie A Spade Tail?



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

I used to think she was just a veil tail. But after looking at the tail type thread, I'm wondering if she's a spade tail. Your thoughts?

Also, what color pattern is she?


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

Using the 'Tails and Colors' thread as my only reference, it certainly looks like a spade. More so than any of the others, at least. 

Regardless, that fish is stunning.


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

Looks like a spade to me, she's gorgeous!


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

Spade she is then. Thanks a lot for the compliments.

I saw her at the pet store and fell in love. Usually I don't like females but she seemed special to me. 

I took her home and found out she has a really awesome personality.


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

I think you can consider her a combodian for color.


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

Pretty! I would say it's a spade.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

She's very pretty!! She looks like a spade to as well.


----------



## Kokonoko (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow... with her tails I was double chcking myself to make sure that was a female rofl! Maggies quit the site!


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Actually, I wouldn't consider this fish a true spade tail, while the tail resembles a spade in shape, that is a very common expression of the veil tail trait in females. True spade tails as well as true rountails are very rare these days because they are recessive to veil tail, and they just aren't popular like they were before the halfmoons and deltas came to dominate betta breeding culture. No one that I know of is working with round tails or spade tails at all. Occasionally, you will see a HMPK with a spade shape, but these aren't really what I consider true spade tails either.


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh so she just happens to have a spade shaped tail?

Well I'm gonna call her spade tail anyway since that's what she looks like.

And she's definitely a girl. All full of eggs at the moment.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's very pretty!!


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks a lot! I didn't know when I posted the pic of her that so many people would like her.


----------



## FBA (Aug 21, 2010)

lol, idk what to say here. the Betta that looks like Delta in your sig resembles the exact body and fin of my supposedly Delta yet it almost expands over 170 degrees when flares and has that excessive branching, giving him Rose tail looks, he definitely isn't a delta, im pretty sure. either a super delta or he is a Rosetail, with Almost! 180 achieving flare while still retaining the wavy round ends of a Rosetail.









and as for your spade female, im pretty sure she IS A Spade Female. Spade are not common anymore but was available in abundance back in 90's or so i read on a website "www.bettysplendens.com", so basically they are the result of their currently ancient Spade ancestors leftover recessive genes that popped in from spawning certain betta strains that carries them. i recall reading an article somewhere about a spade female betta that came from a both Halfmoon couple betta spawning?

aside that fact, im convinced ANYTHING is possible when it comes to selective breeding a betta and achieving the ideal Betta spawns that can make you say "OMG! NOWAY AM I DREAMING OR...OMG!" kind of results. i am looking for a pure bred Plakat female with silver or Opaque/white color for my Rosetail Male. why Plakat? they are slightly bigger in size and they also have much thicker fins compared to other long fin cousins, im pretty sure the spawns won't achieve the longer fins that of my male but some might inherit the shape that my Male has and that's my goal for now. i don't see anyone selling Rosetail pairs who sometime pops up from halfmoon spawns according to the Rosetails history. Besides my Male is very Feisty and aggressive with other males but very gentle with the female bettas that i introduced to him, lol. it's a worthy trait to be passed on.

im totally off topic with my reply aren't i but that forgive me for my long story about my Rosetail which i bought classified as a Delta. i just bought a Spade tail female today and she resembles your female EXACTLY along with my male rosetail with same color except yours have blue coloration around caudal/anal fins, mine has only on it's edge of the dorsal, first name for him that popped in my head was "Skyline" lol, ill post a pic of him later but i did manage to take my spade tail females pic which i took half an hour to get a good snapshot with my crappy cam.

take care of your spade female and if possible breed her, you never know what pops in and that might surprize the **** out of you or everyone lol.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

That's a pretty girl!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

She is a spadey,spade,spade tail! (and a GORGEOUS one!)


----------



## FBA (Aug 21, 2010)

*here's my Mr. almost look like rose tail Gazi Jr. and my favorite feisty Spade Queen*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhiblxieZYM

enjoy:-D


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

im not sure about her type but she looks gorgeous.


----------



## marhlfld (Aug 19, 2010)

She's beautiful! I would say a Spadetail too, perhaps leaning to the Veiltail side because of the dorsal and anal is so long. Wow, she's got some fins! I had to look again to make sure she was a she!


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

The 'delta' tail in my signature/avatar is actually a marble halfmoon. And I'm 100% certain that he is indeed a halfmoon. He just wasn't flaring in that picture. That's how he usually swims.

And unfortunately, despite being a very healthy and beautiful little fishie girl, Maggie (the spadetail in the picture) passed away last night because she got stuck in her baffle. By the time we noticed she was in there and took her out, she was super pale and couldn't reach the surface of the very shallow and small container we had put her in for air. My husband spent an hour gently lifting her to the surface to breathe, which only extended her life a short time.

I don't know how I'm going to replace her because she not only was beautiful, but she had a great personality. I'm going to miss her cute little face so much and those little black eyes.


Thanks for all the compliments y'all.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I am SO sorry to read about Maggie's untimely demise!!! 

Was your baffle one of the half bottle ones? I have always been concerned with something like that happening with those - which is why I will only use a sponge/foam baffle. 

Again, VERY sorry!!!


----------



## marhlfld (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh my gosh! So sorry for your loss! Yes, which type of baffle did she get stuck in?


----------



## Amour (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes it was one of those bottle ones. Needless to say I won't be using them anymore. I've got to figure out another way to keep the water from flowing so much.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Amour said:


> Yes it was one of those bottle ones. Needless to say I won't be using them anymore. I've got to figure out another way to keep the water from flowing so much.


If it helps, this is what I do. With the hood down, you can't even see the sponge.


----------

